# Prof. David Nuuhiwa



## John Bishop

Prof. David Nuuhiwa of Anaheim, Ca. passed away yesterday in Hawaii.  Prof. Nuuhiwa was a early Danzan Ryu jujitsu/Judo black belt from the Okizaki Dojo, and one of the first men to teach the Hawaiian art of "Lua" on the mainland.  
His martial arts career spanned over 70 years.  
He was also a well known surfing judge, and coached his son David Nuuhiwa Jr. to several surfing championships.  
Anyone from Karazenpo will recognize the name of Prof. Nuuhiwa's first judo/jujitsu school in Hawaii, the "Kaito Gakko" (school of schools).  Sonny Gascon trained there as a boy, and later adopted the "Kaito Gakko" name for his schools.


----------



## MJS

. :asian:


----------



## The Kai

:asian: 

God Bless


----------



## Andrew Evans

Even though I never met Professor David Nuuhiwa, I express our condolences to his family, friends and students. 

He was a pioneer in the arts. Even to this day, the term "Kaito Gakko" commands a lot of respect.

For those who didn't know, he was also a pioneer in the surfer world. See http://www.sgmag.com/surf/surfer_hof

Blessed be,
Andrew


----------



## Doc

John Bishop said:
			
		

> Prof. David Nuuhiwa of Anaheim, Ca. passed away yesterday in Hawaii.  Prof. Nuuhiwa was a early Danzan Ryu jujitsu/Judo black belt from the Okizaki Dojo, and one of the first men to teach the Hawaiian art of "Lua" on the mainland.
> His martial arts career spanned over 70 years.
> He was also a well known surfing judge, and coached his son David Nuuhiwa Jr. to several surfing championships.
> Anyone from Karazenpo will recognize the name of Prof. Nuuhiwa's first judo/jujitsu school in Hawaii, the "Kaito Gakko" (school of schools).  Sonny Gascon trained there as a boy, and later adopted the "Kaito Gakko" name for his schools.


This has not been a good weekend for many of us who knew these great martial artist personally, or for those who knew of their legend. 

David was a quiet soft spoken gentleman, who was always kind to me, and who will definitely be missed. It reminds that the last time I saw him was at a birthday luau celebration for Ed Hamile, who passed not too long afterward that. It should remind all of us to not take any of our friendships and relationships lightly, for no one is promised to be here on the morrow.

God Bless.


----------



## Gin-Gin

. :asian:


----------



## Blending Hand

I was sorry to hear of Uncle David Nuuhiwas passing. I was fortunate enough to have met him and his lovely wife Lilly, this last December at his Luau, celebrating his life, at Doheny State Beach. My Sigung in Gung-fu from Las Vegas, Saul Tallbear, invited me to attend with him and I must say that on that sunny afternoon in the OC I learned the true definition of Ohana (family). No politics, no beefs, just martial artists (Kaito Gakko, Lima Lama, Lua, Kajukenbo, Hawaiian/American/Chinese Kem/npo, etc..) , surfers, family, and friends, coming together to pay homage to a great man! Although, I had just met Mr. Nuuhiwa, Lilly and he, treated me as if I was long-time family friend.



After my warm, extended introduction, I went and sat down at a nearby table to give Sigung Tallbear and Mr. Nuuiwa time to reminisce about the good ol days and reflect on their 40+ year friendship. Afterwards, on our drive back to Pasadena, my Sigung was pretty quiet. Perhaps, it was due to the shock of seeing his long-time, robust friend, confined to a wheelchair, or realizing that it was the last time he would see his friend alive, in this world. I respected his space. The continuous thought running through my mind was how many lives Mr. Nuuhiwa had touched during his time on this earth. The loving turnout at the luau was an honest testament to this. If we could all be so fortunate! With his passing, I some how feel deprived. As a youngster in the arts (18yrs), even I can see that a golden era is slowly passing us by and that some how I have missed out on something special. Man, if only I had been born twenty years earlier! Overall, that day at Doheny State Beach was an apocalyptic experience for me. Mr. Nuuhiwas life was a true testament on how to live life and share your self with others. He was/is a great man!!! Aloha



Jay Brett


----------



## Ka'alako

Blending Hand said:
			
		

> I was sorry to hear of Uncle David Nuuhiwas passing. I was fortunate enough to have met him and his lovely wife Lilly, this last December at his Luau, celebrating his life, at Doheny State Beach. My Sigung in Gung-fu from Las Vegas, Saul Tallbear, invited me to attend with him and I must say that on that sunny afternoon in the OC I learned the true definition of Ohana (family). No politics, no beefs, just martial artists (Kaito Gakko, Lima Lama, Lua, Kajukenbo, Hawaiian/American/Chinese Kem/npo, etc..) , surfers, family, and friends, coming together to pay homage to a great man! Although, I had just met Mr. Nuuhiwa, Lilly and he, treated me as if I was long-time family friend.
> 
> 
> 
> After my warm, extended introduction, I went and sat down at a nearby table to give Sigung Tallbear and Mr. Nuuiwa time to reminisce about the good ol days and reflect on their 40+ year friendship. Afterwards, on our drive back to Pasadena, my Sigung was pretty quiet. Perhaps, it was due to the shock of seeing his long-time, robust friend, confined to a wheelchair, or realizing that it was the last time he would see his friend alive, in this world. I respected his space. The continuous thought running through my mind was how many lives Mr. Nuuhiwa had touched during his time on this earth. The loving turnout at the luau was an honest testament to this. If we could all be so fortunate! With his passing, I some how feel deprived. As a youngster in the arts (18yrs), even I can see that a golden era is slowly passing us by and that some how I have missed out on something special. Man, if only I had been born twenty years earlier! Overall, that day at Doheny State Beach was an apocalyptic experience for me. Mr. Nuuhiwas life was a true testament on how to live life and share your self with others. He was/is a great man!!! Aloha
> Jay Brett



First off, John, THANKS for starting this thread. Kokua, kokua.

Blending Hand, I am pleased to read that you count yourself blessed just to have met Uncle David. You are also blessed to have a Sigung such as Saul Tallbear. 

I recently had the pleasure of meeting Mr. Tallbear for the very first time. I have looked up to him all these years as a youngster and finally was introduced to him by Uncle David. Uncle David ALWAYS spoke highly of him. That same night, we all shared dinner with Aunite Lil, their grand-daughter and my 3-year old son at an L&L Drive-inn in Anaheim. This meal was a week before my last trip to Hawaii and about two weeks before Uncle Davids'.

Your comment about treating you as if you were a long-time family friend was echoed by many at his recent funeral service. That's just the way he was. Plenty of aloha and very humble and gentle.

Blending Hand, please try to drop a line or call Auntie Lil, if you can.


----------

